# Tajima TFMX-C1501 vs. Barudan C01: BEVT-Z1501 CII



## ironscepter (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi
I'm new to the commercial machines. 
First of all, how much does the 'brand new' and 'used' Tajima TFMX-C1501 and Barudan C01: BEVT-Z1501 CII cost?

I've been eyeing on these two models because all the lower models (Tajima Neo II Plus, Barudan Elite Pro II) don't look like they can handle anything larger than small hats, T-shirts or pants pockets. Please correct me if I'm wrong. I'd like to have the machine that could manage as large as long coats, wedding dresses and blanket covers. 

I've been reading opinions on this forum and realized that some descerning critical eyes prefer Barudan over Tajima when it comes to the quality of stitch (such as tiny lettering). On the other hand majority advised me that their stitch quality is almost identical. What I need is the machine that can match the best hand stitch quality.

Given the quality digitizing, which model would you choose in terms of the expansion options (such as Sequin, Chenille, cording, etc), low maintainence, low noise, the stitch quality and the up-to-date technology involved?

Thank you.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

I can't answer most of your questions, as I've never used a Tajima. I love my Barudan - and I'm sure that Tajima users love their Tajima. I would feel comfortable purchasing either brand, and would ultimately base my decision on who has the nearest and best technician.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Consider a Toyota 9100-NET. It has a standard sewing field as large as 14" x 20" (border frame) and you can buy an accessory (X-Panto) that will do up to 14" x 48" (border frame). With the accessory tables you get with the X-Panto it can do ANYTHING a larger machine can do in a smaller overall space (except when the X-Panto and tables are set up).

Here is my Toyota running at ISS Long Beach before we took it home.

X-Panto 10" Applique Letters Tutorial | Facebook

BTW the Toyota IS a Tajima, they designed the Tajima Neo2. The toyota is the same machine with MUCH better accessories. It is built in the Tajima factory.

-James


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Either machine would be good. I have a Barudan and wouldn't trade it for the world. Training and tech support are very important. Which company will provide what you need when you need it is almost more important than the brand you select.


----------



## rndubow (Feb 18, 2007)

I own both brands of equipment, small single heads to larger 8 heads. You won't be disappointed with either brand. As a previous poster said, being comfortable with the Distributor and knowing you will get the support you need, when you need it should drive your decision. Since this will be a long term investment, cost shouldn't be the motivating factor in your decision.


----------



## CuttingEdgeEMB (Nov 9, 2010)

I love my Barudan Elite - it can handle anything I dream up for it. I chose the Barudan because I live less than an hour away from the Solon office if I need a part it is close at hand. I have gotten extremely good tech support and they were really quick sending someone the one and only time I had a problem in the last 7 years. I'm sure the Tajima is good as well. I think this is an important consideration in your decision. If something happens, you as the business owner need to be back up and running as soon as possible. Waiting for service for several days is really not an option.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

right!
look for what brand do you have technical service in your area.
unfortunately time to time you will need.
my advice TFMX but......


----------



## ironscepter (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you all.
I've been doing some research myself.
I live in a town where there is no nearby dealers or the supports. Besisde, I'm thinking about a used machine. However, I have a friend who is a technician so I don't worry about the after service.

My only worry for now is that I might regret for not purchasing the other machine because it had tad better stitch quality and the options I was looking for. It is important because at one time I saw a silk shirt with the tiny embroidered logo that looked as if it was hand stitched by a guru. I've seen many quality embroidery samples but that one really caught my eyes. Hence I started to look into the commercial machine. I'm not into mass producing the embroidered shirts or hats. Rather, small number of dresses with the embroidery that could match the best hand stitch available. My designs would be primarily based on florals and plants so a small detail is critical. 

Thanks.


----------

